# The Girls go to Fort Monroe



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mom? Where are we going?









Ronja wasn't quite sure about all the wind up on the sea wall.









I like playing with my Kong on the beach!









Throw it! Are you gonna throw it? Pleeeeease?









Ronja chases the ball, Abby chases Ronja.









But Ronja is not up to following Abby into the scary water!









Abby figures she'll go annoy Ronja by shaking water off next to her.









I know you've got that Kong! (Abby could care less.)









Making them wait outside. (Ronja just laid down, Abby was barking.)









Old Coastal Artillery battery.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What fun! Beautiful girls!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What good pics! Looks like they had fun.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

They are adorable...


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You have so many dog-friendly places!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow that last picture is BEAUTIFUL, wow. 0.0
So I'm assuming Ronja can go offleash now? I remember you had to keep her on a long line.
Both dogs are gorgeous.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Just beautiful! Lovely girls! Looks like they are getting along quite nice!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:You have so many dog-friendly places!!


It's pretty easy to find a place where you can let your dogs run off leash on a military base. Lots of open fields and training areas.







We also do Fort Eustis and sometimes Langley AFB with the pups.



> Quote:So I'm assuming Ronja can go offleash now? I remember you had to keep her on a long line.


I had her on the long leas for a little over the first week, while working on her recall. I've found that if I have a toy or tug of any kind, her eyes usually don't leave me, so I used that to work on the recall and then I used it as a reward when she came back off lead. We started working off lead on the beach at the end of the road, as there are only so many places she could have gone had she taken off.

I've not tried her off lead under really high distractions (like other dogs), but she's done fine so far around ducks, geese, joggers, Abby, etc. I did call her off a cat in the back yard about a week ago, and she did come back - considering she's quite drivey, I'm confident that she'll come back under most circumstances. 

I still only let her off if I'm confident it's in an area where there's not likely to be any "prey" running by.... ie. if there are no other dogs.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I love the last pic with the "off limits" sign.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice looking pooches. Was I suppose to be looking at the scenery? LOL, that was nice also.


----------

